# كل ما يحتاجه طلبة الهندسة الميكانيكية من دروس .



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم .

تحياتي .

تصميم , قواعد واسس , تحليل , انتاج , حسابات , مقاومة مواد ومواد , مشاريع , نظريات ,

عمليات , تصنيع , معادن , طرق , كاد , مقالات جديدة , تكنولوجية .....الخ .

واشياء اخرى اترككم برعاية الله وحفظه .

http://www.engineersedge.com/


والله الموفق .


البغدادي .:55:


----------



## العرندس (18 أكتوبر 2007)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير .. 

جاري تصفح الموقع ..


----------



## سجاد العراقي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

لا أملك سوى كلمة شكراً جزيلاً . جزاك الله خير الجزاء 

العراقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## الصانع (18 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،،

جزاك الله خيراً ،،،
وفقك الله،،،،


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن الطموح (19 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا....


----------



## محمد احمد مخيمر (19 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
جاري التصفح....


----------



## mohame_ refaat (19 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا للمهندس شكرى على هذه المجموعة الرئعة 
وياريت تكون بلغة العربية


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (20 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا للمهندس شكرى على هذه المجموعة الرئعة


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (20 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء.


----------



## محمد عادل جبار (20 أكتوبر 2007)

thank you about your care


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (3 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## acutors (3 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## أبوظافر (3 نوفمبر 2007)

يسلمووووووووووووووو


----------



## casper_13_96 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

تكرم اخى العزيز


----------



## heart engineering (4 نوفمبر 2007)

أسأل الله لك الفردوس الاعلى


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (4 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي وحياك الله


----------



## ماجد جلميران (4 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور اخي على الموقع الرائع


----------



## hamza22 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you very much nice site


----------



## eyt (6 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (7 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو رائد (7 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مصطفى جمال الجمل (9 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gearbox (9 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (10 نوفمبر 2007)

الهم احفظ بغداد والبغدادي


----------



## احمد1970 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## طارق12345 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## alimechanism (13 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الساهر الفرحان (14 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي


----------



## سلطان البكري (14 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك أخي شكري ورفه الله مقدراك


----------



## بقايا حبر!!! (18 نوفمبر 2007)

جزااااااااااااااااك الله كل خييييييييييييييييييييير


تحياتي!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## احمد الجداوى (19 نوفمبر 2007)

للك كل الشكر و القدير


----------



## وسام حسن (19 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا للاخ المهندس الكريم


----------



## فراس صبحا (19 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssss


----------



## kiko110 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

very nice thank you my dear


----------



## قلب الأحبة (19 نوفمبر 2007)

المشرف المحترم : شكري محمد نوري 
جزاك الله كل خير على الموقع ولكني 
عندما أحاول الدخول 
يعطيني هذه الرسالة 
 You don't have permission to access / on this server.
أرجو منك إعلامي بالسبب 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كريم2008 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس رائد محمد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

وفقك الله أخي .. 
وشكرا لك ..


----------



## احمدجمال (21 نوفمبر 2007)

sha3'aaaal 100%


----------



## سبع الليل (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكراً لك أخي الفاضل *


----------



## Vulture (22 نوفمبر 2007)

مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## المهندس : قاسم (22 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 نوفمبر 2007)

قلب الأحبة قال:


> المشرف المحترم : شكري محمد نوري
> جزاك الله كل خير على الموقع ولكني
> عندما أحاول الدخول
> يعطيني هذه الرسالة
> ...



ليس لديك رخصة الدخول الى هذه الخدمة .

لا اعلم السبب بالضبط ربما لديك اشكال في الحاسوب .

استشير متخصص او اطرح الموضوع في القسم الحاسوب .

تمنياتي ان يتعافى جهازك وتكون لديك رخصة للدخول الى هذا الموقع الرائع والمرجع العملاق .

البغدادي :55:


----------



## ابراهيم الشمري (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## omar1682001 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد1970 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الساكت بن راشد (25 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي ومشكور جدا .... جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الفضيل ابن عياض (25 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكر كل من شارك


----------



## محمود ميكانيك (30 نوفمبر 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## سيدأحمد الجزائري (30 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وزوز (30 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## العبود (1 ديسمبر 2007)

Thank you alot


----------



## صياد الافكار (2 ديسمبر 2007)

انت مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أيوب المشهور (2 ديسمبر 2007)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير ..


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (4 ديسمبر 2007)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير ولكن اريد ان اطلب منك هذا الشىء "مادة thermodinamics"من اهم المواد نرجو الافادة بخصوصها من الناحية العملية اكثر


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (4 ديسمبر 2007)

عذرا ارجو الهتمام بمواد قسم ميكانيكا قوى لان هذه المواد غالبا ماتكون لطلبة ميكانيكا انتاج وتصميم


----------



## ميثم العراقي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكرك اخي العزيز موفقين


----------



## salahtpdc (6 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا للمهندس شكرى على هذه المجموعة الرئعة 
وياريت تكون بالغة الفرنسية


----------



## senan85 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ،،،
وفقك الله،،،،


----------



## zo0om99 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

من فضلك أخي الكريم :
انا أبحث عن اي كتب او مقالات عن اللحامات .....



نظرا لانني مدرستهاش في الكليه.


اي شيء يخص اللحام وأنواعه و طرقه 

وسأكون من الشاكرين لك 
أخوك : حازم


----------



## مفيد المغلس (7 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكرك على هذا المجهود


----------



## حسن يوسف الخطيب (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

انا حسن بشكرك


----------



## classical_man (9 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المجاهدسبعة (10 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني 
اقدم لكم هذا الفلاش المفيد و المهم لجميع طلبة الميكانيكة وهو خاص في محطات التوليد PowerPlant


----------



## المجاهدسبعة (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*هام جدا*

PowerPlant


----------



## جمال شلفي (10 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور على هذه الدروسأنا أدرس الهندسة الميكانكية


----------



## الهام (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الشريف4 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*مشكوررررررر*

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد البنوليدي (12 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد1970 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## اتري (12 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك..


----------



## اراس الكردي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## النور القادم (17 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
شيء مفيد فعلا


----------



## معتصم111 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد عباس سعيد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
ماهي وظيفة التربو شارجر في المحرك الديزل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (18 ديسمبر 2007)

تسلم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى عبد الفتاح (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## essam (20 ديسمبر 2007)

thank for this


----------



## light rain (26 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

يامهندسين انا محتاج كتب في lean manufacturing وماهو هذا الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## azizi_1 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كمر (29 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووورين على كل هاي الفزعات....................


----------



## كاظم الجناني (29 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك يا اخي الكريم الموقع جيد و مفيد و لكنمواضيعة تطرح بصورة مختصرة ... اكرر شكري الجزيل لك


----------



## electro_mody (29 ديسمبر 2007)

thnx and wish 2 c more


----------



## بدر حمد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر اخوي والله يوفقك

-
--


----------



## الأمـــل (31 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا للمهندس شكرى على هذه المجموعة الرائعة وفقكم الله ورعاكم.............................0


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا للمهندس شكري على هذه المجموعة الرئعة للجميع........................................00000


----------



## bandrj (31 ديسمبر 2007)

تسلم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا يا مهندس شكري شكرا جزيلااا


----------



## احمد مضر (3 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخ شكري


----------



## bader_m (4 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## yousif mizher (5 يناير 2008)

أحسنت يأبن بلادي


----------



## elmalwany (11 يناير 2008)

موقع فوق الوصف
بسم اللة ما شاء اللة
زادكم اللة من فضلة
وجعل عملكم ف ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## اللقلق (13 يناير 2008)

thanks very much >>>>


----------



## ولهان المحبه (14 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (14 يناير 2008)

الشكر لك وبارك الله فيك وبعملك المتميز في هذا المنتدى المتميز .

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.

رحم الله والديك


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (14 يناير 2008)

الشكر لك وبارك الله فيك وبعملك المتميز في هذا المنتدى المتميز .

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.

رحم الله والديك


----------



## محمد يوسف الشنيطى (20 يناير 2008)

_:75: thank you about your care:75: _


----------



## حازم ابوعبدالعزيز (20 يناير 2008)

لو سمحتم اين الدروس لا اجدها ممكن احد يدلني


----------



## halim mohamed (20 يناير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا يا اخى


----------



## عماد رمزى (20 يناير 2008)

مرسى شرا اوى


----------



## احمد الحر (22 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اترجاكم احتاج بحث في موضوع
الاحتكاك في مفهوم الميكانيك
احتاج رد رجاااااااااءا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود222 (23 يناير 2008)

:75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75::75::75::75:


جــــــــــــزاااكــ اللــــــــــه خــــــــــيرااا ..........

:75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75::75::75::75:


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (23 يناير 2008)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## حامد الصافي (23 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الرابط يا أخوي 
بس أنا عندي سؤال ////// ما هي المواد التي يدرسها طلاب الهندسة الميكانيكية في الجامعات ؟ 

مع العلم أني طالب في السنة الأولى ولم أجد من يدلني عليها حتى في الجامعة ..... مع الأسف 
وشكرا


----------



## ابراهيم سيوسيو (24 يناير 2008)

:28:​
بارك الله _فيك_ ووفقك 
​​


----------



## محمد العايدى (24 يناير 2008)

موضوع رائع جدا الف شكر


----------



## مركان2 (25 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## احمد عامل هزاع (26 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكوووووووورين


----------



## دريد اسماعيل كاظم (26 يناير 2008)

بارك الله بيك البغدادي على مواضيعك الرائعه وكما عهدناك مواكب لكل جديد في العديد من المجالات الهندسيه .
بالموفقيه والتقدم انشاء الله:55:


----------



## الهـــزبـر (27 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود بن حسين (28 يناير 2008)

شكراً على هذا الموقع الهندسى المميز


----------



## ود الفاروق (28 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كمال العاني (28 يناير 2008)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## كمال العاني (28 يناير 2008)

اخي احمد الهزاع ممكن اسمع اخبارك فانا لن اعلم عنك شى من ايام الكليه الهندسيه ارجو الرد على الاميل kamal_h76 ارجو الرد


----------



## sddg (29 يناير 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## simo-rajaoui (5 فبراير 2008)

شكرا للمهندس شكرى على هذه المجموعة الرئعة


----------



## سما الانوار (5 فبراير 2008)

وفقك الله..للمزيد


----------



## البوشني (5 فبراير 2008)

نشكركم اخوتي الميكانيكيون والحقيقة ياريت تدلوني علي مشروع معين الحقيقة انا على وشك التخرج وحاير في المشروع والشكر الجزيل والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاته


----------



## اسحيم (5 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك ياعزيزي


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (8 فبراير 2008)

اتمنى ان تكون بأحسن حال واسأل الله عز وجل ان ينفع
بكم وبعلمكم الاسلام والمسلمين وان يجعله في موازين حسناتكم
وبارك الله في خطاكم
ارجو ان تقبلوني 
اخوكم الصغير/ابو عبدالله


:32: ملتقى المهندسين العرب الى الامام:32:


----------



## مهندس/علي (9 فبراير 2008)

جاري التصفح وشكرا


----------



## عامر يحيى الجرجيس (9 فبراير 2008)

شكرا" أخي الغالي


----------



## عامر يحيى الجرجيس (9 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم... عندما أفتح (عمليات التصنيع) Manufacturing Processes فجأة" يغلق الملف أعلامي طريقة الفتح الصحيحة ولكم الاجر والثواب


----------



## عامر يحيى الجرجيس (9 فبراير 2008)

أخي المهندس شكري المحترم... لم أستطع فتح ملف الManufacturing Processes حيث أنه عن الفتح يغلق الملف مباشرة". مع الشكر ..


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (9 فبراير 2008)




----------



## وائل بندارى (10 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس رائد محمد (10 فبراير 2008)

مشكور ويعطيك العافيه وجاري تصفح الموقع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 فبراير 2008)

عامر يحيى الجرجيس قال:


> أخي المهندس شكري المحترم... لم أستطع فتح ملف الManufacturing Processes حيث أنه عن الفتح يغلق الملف مباشرة". مع الشكر ..



اخي العزيز .

تحية طيبة .

لقد جربته قبل قليل والحمد لله ليس فيه اي خلل يذكر حاول مرة اخرى بعد عمل Reset للجهاز >

مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرا ايها المشرف هذه كانت رغبتى من البداية ان يكون لهذا المنتدي العون والمساعدة للطلبة:63:


----------



## عامر يحيى الجرجيس (14 فبراير 2008)

شكرا" أخي العزيز المهندس شكري المحترم
تم فتح ملف Manufacturing Processes وكل شيء على ما يرام وألف شكر ..
اخوك المهندس الاستشاري عامر يحيى الجرجيس


----------



## طررووق (14 فبراير 2008)

يعطيك الله الف عافيه


----------



## ابوعمر2005 (15 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخوي على الموقع الطيب


----------



## ا ح م د ج م ا ل (15 فبراير 2008)

جذاكم الله خيرا:17:


----------



## ا ح م د ج م ا ل (15 فبراير 2008)

اريد برنامج الاوتوكاد


----------



## خرسان (15 فبراير 2008)

gggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## خرسان (15 فبراير 2008)

gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## ياسين الوقودي (16 فبراير 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## البلال80 (17 فبراير 2008)

لو كانت كلمة شكراً تفي بعُشّرِ مجهودك لقلناها على إستحياء
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## islam2a (17 فبراير 2008)

الموقع رائع جدا جدا
شكرا لك


----------



## عمار العراقي (18 فبراير 2008)

مشكور وبالتوفيق


----------



## سيريا (19 فبراير 2008)

*شكرا*

ألف شكر ع هالموقع


----------



## محمود ساس (20 فبراير 2008)

لك جزيل الشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــتكر ونرجو المزيد


----------



## محمود ساس (20 فبراير 2008)

thank you best wichse


----------



## مهندس احمد غازى (20 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااا جدا


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (21 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس ميكانيك (21 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الجهود الطيبة


----------



## medosalem (23 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دلير عبيد (25 فبراير 2008)

شكرا حبيبي


----------



## طالب هندسه# (27 فبراير 2008)

اريد من فضلك كتاب بالعربي عن التصميم 
جزاك الله خير
وكيف ادخل على الرابط اللي موجود 
اضغط عليه 
ثم ماذا


----------



## bandrj (27 فبراير 2008)

مشكور ويعطيك العافية


----------



## المهندس حماس (28 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ...... وديما تتحفنا بالجديد


----------



## عماد 2005 (29 فبراير 2008)

لا أملك سوى كلمة شكراً جزيلاً . جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عمروالهلالى (29 فبراير 2008)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## الروشو (29 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اطلب المساعدة في الحصول على دروس في الانشاء الميكانيكي construction mécanique يا ريت لو تكون باللغة العربية او الفرنسية و جزاكم الله عنا كل الجزاء 
و السلام عليكم


----------



## طه الفشنى (29 فبراير 2008)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور اخى


----------



## محمود الكوافي (7 مارس 2008)

الف شكر على المواقع بارك الله فيك


----------



## medosalem (12 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزااااك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس عاصم عمر (13 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (13 مارس 2008)

بوركت ولا فض فوك


----------



## احمد علي الدين (16 مارس 2008)

الشكر قليل ولكن لا نملك غيره وشكرا جزيلا جزال الله به خيرا ونفعك الله به ونفعنا به


----------



## مهندس الغربيه (18 مارس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## مالك606 (18 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أخي العزيز أريد تصميم وسيلة نقل مواد بناء لمنطقة جبلية أو وادي إذا وجد لديك اي معلومات يمكنني ان أستفيد منها او اسماء مراجع الرجاء تزويدي بها وشكراً


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (19 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم اشكركم شباب وربي يحفض الجميع واحب اكول انوهذا احلى منتدى للمهندسين


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (19 مارس 2008)

thank you soooooooooo much


----------



## frindly heart (19 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فاتح روما (22 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير أخى الكريم


----------



## مهندس طاحون (23 مارس 2008)

تسلم . جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طالب ميكانيكا (23 مارس 2008)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## علي السعد (24 مارس 2008)

مواضيع مهمه جدا .... بارك الله بيك


----------



## سلاحف (25 مارس 2008)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## mimih (27 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكو في مالك و في أهلك يا أخي
مهندس من الجزائر


----------



## الفتى الخارق (30 مارس 2008)

*تذكر قول المصطفى (ص)( الدال على الخير كفاعليه))*

:59::75::28:لك جزيل الشكر ؟ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 







:63::2::12::77::63:


----------



## عبدالله الشرّيف (4 أبريل 2008)

يعطيكـ العافية يالغالي ماقـصـرت

وتسلـم يدكـ ..^^


----------



## عبد الحليم متولى (4 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hamas101 (4 أبريل 2008)

مشكور يا اخي مشكور
جاري التصفح


----------



## هيثم مجيدالخزعلي (6 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hachemi (6 أبريل 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## الاستاذ المهندس (7 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (13 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي الفاضل علي المساعدة ولك وافر الاحترام ؟


----------



## المهندسةُ المدنيةً (17 أبريل 2008)

شكرااااااا


----------



## مروان الناصري (17 أبريل 2008)

ممكن تقرير بسيط عن موضوع soler of water desalination


----------



## مروان الناصري (17 أبريل 2008)

واكون لك ممنون حيل


----------



## ســـــندس (18 أبريل 2008)

ماشاء الله موضوع مميز وموقع جميل جدا ومفيد
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الفتى الخارق (19 أبريل 2008)

*عضو*

:59::28::75::20:لك الشكر والتقدير والاحترام


----------



## م هشام الواسم (19 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك ويعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## حسوكه (20 أبريل 2008)

عايز حا جه عن المقاشط الرأسيه بجميع انواعها


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (20 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرااااااااا


----------



## بسام اليمني (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً ،،،

وفقك الله


----------



## smart brain (21 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## AHMED AL-HARBI (21 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزاك كل خير


----------



## احمد العليمى (23 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير
انا عضو جديد فى هذا المنتدى الجميل
انا احمد طالب بالفرقة الثالثة قسم القوى الميكانيكية هندسة المطرية
اطلب منكم اخبارى بالكورسات المهمة اللى ممكن تفيدنى فى هذا القسم
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس هاني السميري (24 أبريل 2008)

موقع مفيد وخاصة للطلاب المتخصصين


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (24 أبريل 2008)

بصراحة موقع رائع جدا ومفيد, وشكرا لك


----------



## ابوميسم (25 أبريل 2008)

thank you so much


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 أبريل 2008)

اشكر ردودكم وان شاء الله قد استفدتم من المواضيع المطروحة .

تحياتي للجميع .

البغدادي


----------



## مهندسة توتا (26 أبريل 2008)

الموقع حقيقى مفيد, جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (27 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو معتصم (27 أبريل 2008)

شكرا وجزيت خيرا


----------



## ميكانيكجي (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ونأمل منكم المزيد


----------



## amr fathy (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً ،،،


----------



## ابو الاس (16 مايو 2008)

_شكرا جزيلا _

_لك اخي شكري_

_حياك الله وحفظك_


----------



## جواد كرم (16 مايو 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموقع الرائع يارائع


----------



## ابو وسق الخفاجي (16 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخوان ممكن كتاب ثرموداينمك


----------



## أبوزيد (16 مايو 2008)

بارك الله بك

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علم الهندسة (16 مايو 2008)

الف شكر لك ياخي الكريم علي هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## فادي محمد إسماعيل (17 مايو 2008)

انه موقع جيد
ايضا لمهندسي الكهرباء


----------



## صديق القمر (23 مايو 2008)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور على الموقع


----------



## فؤاد سلطان (24 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك يابش مهندس


----------



## فؤاد سلطان (24 مايو 2008)

كل مايحتاجه طلاب الهندسة الميكانيكية عن المضخات 
www.pumpschool.com


----------



## فؤاد سلطان (24 مايو 2008)

الى كل زوار الموقع ارجوا منكم المساعدة في كيفية تحميل الملفات


----------



## فؤاد سلطان (24 مايو 2008)

الاخوة المهندسين ارجوا منكم المساعدة في اسرع وقت
انا مهندس في شركة منظفات في الات نفخ البلاسنيك واعاني من مشكلة انه عندما يتم تحويل الكهرباءمن الخط العمومي(الحكومي) الى المولد فان السكين التي تقوم بقطع البلاستيك لا تعمل بشكل صحيح حيث انها تقطع البلاستيك قبل طلوع القالب والى الان لم اعرف السبب ارجوا المساعدة مششششششششششششششششكورررررررررررين


----------



## مهندس5054 (24 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير ويعطيك العافيه ونتطلع للافضل


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 مايو 2008)

شكرا للمهندس شكرى على هذه المجموعة الرئعة


----------



## wele122 (26 مايو 2008)

مممممممممممممممممششششششششششششششششكوررررر


----------



## ريمون عدلي (26 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك استاذي الفاضل
جاري التصفح 

الف شكر


----------



## ekbal (27 مايو 2008)

الف شكررررررررررا


----------



## مهندس وعد (1 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرالجزاء يا ابن بغداد \ اخوك من صلاح الدين


----------



## وائل السنيري (4 يونيو 2008)

*ممممممممممممشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## الكونت مونتي كومري (9 يونيو 2008)

ممنون يا ورده


----------



## mori22 (10 يونيو 2008)

thank you for all


----------



## M.Ghareb (11 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدو_ميكانيك (12 يونيو 2008)

مشكور ياحبيب


----------



## بلال عبدالرازق (17 يونيو 2008)

*مشكور
جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## كاظم ابو جعفر (17 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اني مهندس كاظم ابو جعفر قد تخرجت من الجامعة من العراق بغداد 2001 و لان اطمح بالحصول على شهادة الماجستير فاطلب منكم الدعاء لي بالتوفيق و اتمنى ان احصل على اصدقاء اوفياء في هذا المنتدى المبارك دعواتنا الى الله ان يحفظكم من كل مكروه


----------



## الدمشيتى (22 يونيو 2008)

أدعولى بالتوفيق


----------



## الدمشيتى (22 يونيو 2008)

أود المساعده لكى أتميذ فى العمل


----------



## الدمشيتى (22 يونيو 2008)

أريد برنامج يساعدنى على تعلم كيفيت تصميم دوائر التحكم


----------



## eg_waleed (26 يونيو 2008)

thanks man


----------



## eng_reda said (1 يوليو 2008)

goooooooooooooooooood


----------



## احمد حلمى شنانة (2 يوليو 2008)

مشكووور جدا اخى


----------



## ziezooo (2 يوليو 2008)

thank you eng shokry


----------



## ziezooo (3 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عذروب (3 يوليو 2008)

مشكووور اخي


----------



## الواالي (5 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## يالله الفرج (6 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## القوني (9 يوليو 2008)

مشكوور ياسيدي
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسامة النمكي (10 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسامة النمكي (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا كتير


----------



## ليث الليوثي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## zidanger (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## NAK (14 أكتوبر 2008)

Thank you for your effort


----------



## هشام المتوكل (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## ماجد جلميران (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووور اخي الفاضل بارك الله فيك


----------



## fmharfoush (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## الصكاك (2 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر وبارك اللة بك وجزاك اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## بن عامر (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## iloveEgypt (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد مؤنس (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## م محمدفيصل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم اخوتى فى الله*
*نأسف للمقاطعة*
*لقد تم الانتهاء من موقع *


*رسول الله* *صلى الله عليه وسلم*​
*أنشر الموقع للعالم *​
*حتى تكون قد بلّغت.*​
​
​
​
*www.rasoulallah.net*​
​
​
 This is the Site that will describe our Beloved Prophet (SAW).... Please see it, learn from it and distribute to as many as U can!​
​ 

استحلفك بأعظم محبوب لديك وهو الله 
الرحمن الرحيم أن ترسل​
 هذه الرسالة لكل من عندك حتى لو 
كنت انا منهم​




اللهم يا عزيز 
يا جبار اجعل قلوبنا تخشع من تقواك واجعل عيوننا تدمع من خشياك واجعلنا يا رب من 
أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة​ 

​ 

​ 

يا رب الذي يرسل هذا الدعاء اجعله مع حبيبك ورسولك​(منقول)​


----------



## صدام العلي (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## AbouMostafa (7 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks e shokry


----------



## انتصار حامد (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## عبد الحميد إمام (13 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ظهرت لى الرسالة التالية عنما قمت بالضغط على الرابط السابق
Access forbidden
ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## elmalwany (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم اللة كل خير موقع ممتاز 
جعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## جمعة سلمان جياد (15 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا مجموعة حلووووووووووووووووووووووة


----------



## tariqsamer (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الرابط لايعمل لدي ممكن ان يكون هناك رابط اخر ومشكووووووووووووووووور على جهودك


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير ..


----------



## بشمهندس العرب (2 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## موسى عبد الحميد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## 0yaz9 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يأ خي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mss3d (6 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير 

مشكور


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (5 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء......على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## إغنيوة بولبرش (5 يونيو 2009)

congratulation to MR Nory


----------



## وليد23 (7 يونيو 2009)

Baraka allahou fik ya akhi


----------



## م سيدأحمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا............


----------



## waelfarid (24 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وفقكم الله دائما لما يحب ويرضي


----------



## HEMA EZZAT (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي امثالك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## العراق نيو (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا للمهندس شكرى على هذه المجموعة الرئعة*​


----------



## مااجووداا (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا بس ما طلع عندي شي شو السبب


----------



## مااجووداا (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا بس ما طلع عندي شي شو السبب؟؟؟


----------



## radgem (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير ............... جاري التصفح


----------



## علي الفاضلي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
جاري التصفح....


----------



## ahmedrsn82 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير ..

جاري تصفح الموقع ..​


----------



## أابو سعيد (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*ابوسعيد*

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز على الموقع الرائع وعساك عالقوة يالغالي


----------



## Chico101 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks for effort
keeeeeeeeeep goingggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## قيس مصطفى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي العزيز


----------



## غسان غصن (5 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
كيفية حساب وتصميم مراوح التهوية(الضغط الستاتيكي التدفق مقاطع الدكت)


----------



## م.الدجيل (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك الله،،،،


----------



## م.الدجيل (5 أكتوبر 2009)

# اجهزة القياس الناقلة :- وهي اجهزة قياس ذات تركيب بسيط تستخدم لنقل بعد معين بدون تحديد مقداره بالوجدات , كالفرجال الخارجي والداخلي .


# قوالب القياس :ــ وهي قوالب معدنية على هيئة متوازي المستطيلات سطوحها تصنع بدقة عالية وتكون مستوية تماما . وتصنع هذه القوالب من الصلب السبائكي ALLOY STEEL المصلد وذلك لمقاومة البليان WEAR , وتعامل معاملة حرارية خاصة لاطلاق الاجهادات الداخلية منها . وذلك لتفادي تغير الابعاد .
$ تتكون قوالب القياس من 4 رتب :ــ 
1- المرتبة الصفرية القوالب الامامية :ــ وتكون درجة الدقه Degree of Accuracy 

2- المرتبة الاولى قوالب المعايرة الاساسية :ـ

3- المرتبة الثانية قوالب التفتيش :ــ وتستخدم هذه المرتبة للمراحل التي يمر نها المسبوك وكذلك تستخدم لعمليات القياس النهائية للمشغولات .

4- المرتبة الثالثة قوالب التشغيل :ــ

# مجموعات قوالب القياس (( 145,103,92,88,82,47,41  )) قالبا وغيرها .
جدول مجموعة قوالب قياس 88 
اطوال قوالب القياس​الخطوة mm​عدد القوالب​1.0005​ــــــــــــــ​1​من 1.001 الى 1.009
0.001​9​من 1.01 الى 1.49
0.01​49​من 0.5 الى 9.5
0.5​19​من 10 الى 100
10​10​المجموع​​88​Ex // لغرض تكوين البعد 37.936 mm باستخدام قوالب المجموعة المذكورة 88 قالب ماهي القوالب التي يمكن استخدامها ؟
القالب الاول 1.006 mm القالب الثالث 5.5 mm
القالب الثاني 1.43 mm القالب الرابع 30.00 mm
المجموع 37.936 mm
# اجهزة المقارنة :ــ غالبا ما نحتاج الى بعض المعدات لمقارنة ابعاد بعض الاشكال المطلوب قياسها مع طول تركيب معين من قوالب القياس يقارب طول البعد المطلوب , ومثل هذه المعدات تدعى اجهزة المقارنة .

# سميت اجهزة المقارنه :ــ لانها لا تعطي مباشرة القياس المحدد للبعد المطلوب قياسه , كما في حالة القدمة والميكروميتر بل تقارن هذا البعد مع ابعاد اخرى معروفة قيمتها ويحدد بواسطتها مقدار الانحراف بين هذه الابعاد .

# انواع اجهزة المقارنه :ــ 
1- اجهزة المقارنة الميكانيكية .
2- اجهزة المقارنة الالكترونية .
3-  اجهزة المقارنة الضوئيه .


طريفة استخدام اجهزة المقارنة :ــ 
1- نجمع عدد معين من قوالب القياس لكي تكون مساوية للقياس المراد قراءته
2- يصفر جهاز المقارنة حسب ارتفاع هذه القوالب
3- ترفع قوالب القياس ويوضع بدلها الجزء المراد قياسه وتؤخذ القراءة التي يؤشرها الجهاز ( بسبب ارتفاع او انخفاض راس القياس عن الموضع السابق )
4- يضاف مقدار الفرق الى الطول الكلي لقوالب القياس .

مميزات اجهزة المقارنة :ــ تمتاز بمقارنة الابعاد مع ابعاد اخرى معروفة قياسها ويحدد بواسطة مقدار الانحراف بين هذه الابعاد .


----------



## ميسرة حسن الصادق (5 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## جهاد صرصور (6 أكتوبر 2009)

مرحبا شباب


----------



## جهاد صرصور (6 أكتوبر 2009)

حبيبي سا كيبسر
كبير


----------



## جهاد صرصور (6 أكتوبر 2009)

حبيبي يا كبير


----------



## ميمو الجامد (7 أكتوبر 2009)

لو سمحت اخى الكريم ممكن مشروعات تخرج فى الهندسه الميكاميكيه وخاصة الهيدروليك


----------



## fekry222 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جدا 
جارى التصفح


----------



## علي حسين عبد (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الرابط


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (16 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،،

جزاك الله خيراً ،،،
وفقك الله،،،،


----------



## هشام المتوكل (20 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## هشام المتوكل (20 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## Eng_Matro (20 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ماقصرت


----------



## abdocad (2 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير بجد والله


----------



## Eng_Matro (2 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fishooo (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس 
بس انا كنت عايز من حضرتك لوتكرمت شرح لمضلعات السرعات والعجلات وبالذات الاسليدينج 
وتقرير عن screw joints


----------



## fishooo (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورا


----------



## eyt (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 مارس 2010)

________________________


----------



## حسام كردي (21 يوليو 2010)

مقدما الشكر لكل الاخوة 
جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## Mzghoul (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
جاري التصفح


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكووور على الموضوع المتميز


----------



## المسافـــر (8 أكتوبر 2010)

الشكر لكم


----------



## اكرم4 (27 يناير 2011)

Thank you alat


----------



## كرم الحمداني (28 يناير 2011)

حلو كلش


----------



## كريم محمد جاسم (22 مارس 2011)

احتاج محاظرات في عمليات تصنيع معادن لطلبة المعهد التكنلوجي


----------



## أحمد021 (23 مارس 2011)

بدنا شي عن الcnc ياشباب الله يخليكون على السريع


----------



## hmozek (9 أبريل 2011)

أكثر من رأئع عاشو


----------



## قهرتني ضحكته (12 أبريل 2011)

بـــــــــأركـ آلله فيكـٌ تسسلمُـ يآ حلوٌ
ربــــــــــيٌ يسسسسسسعدكُـ


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 أبريل 2011)

الشكر الجزيل على مروركم واضافاتكم .

تقبلوا اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## محمود صالح12 (13 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر يا باشا مهندس
اخوك محمود صالح


----------



## en.oat (13 أبريل 2011)

الف شكررر


----------



## هيثم عبدالمجيد (1 أغسطس 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## المصري 00 (1 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك 
وتقبل الله من واياكم صالح الأعمال


----------



## bouci83 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## أستاذ أحمد (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Fahed Hamzeh (28 ديسمبر 2011)

رعاك الله


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (29 يناير 2012)

موقع جميل بارك الله بك


----------



## عبدالله الزيدي (17 فبراير 2012)

*شكراً لك و مزيداً من الأبداع*


----------



## 'طفلة الميكاترونكس (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## محمد السيد عيسوي (18 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (20 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نشرت مجلة علمية بالتعاون مع وكالة ناسا للفضاء منذ فترة إعلان عن مسابقة دولية لأفكار جديدة من شأنها النهوض بالعالم فى جميع النواحى ومنها الصحة والسلامة
ولقد تقدمت بفكرة لهذه المسابقة تخص أمن وسلامة الطيران تُسمى
Flying Safer
وبعد فحص الموضوع والفكرة من الناشر تمت الموافقة على نشر فكرتى
والدخول بها فى المسابقة بفضل الله وتم نشرها بالموقع 
الفكرة ببساطة 
نظرا لكثرة حوادث الطائرات وتعرض حياة الراكبين للخطر
فقد إقترحت تزويد الطائرات بمجموعة من الباراشوتات الضخمة يتم توزيعها على جسم الطائرة
وبالتالى عند حدوث أى عطل بالمحركات أو نفاد الوقود أو عطل بالتحكم ونتج عن هذا العطل تهاوى الطائرة للسقوط فيتم فتح هذه الباراشوتات التى من شأنها تقليل سرعة سقوط الطائرة والمحافظة على اتزانها وتقليل قوة إصطدامها بالأرض قدر المستطاع وبالتالى حماية الأرواح قدر المُستطاع وكذلك حماية الطائرة نفسها من الدمار الكامل وإعادة استخدامها مرة أخرى أو إستخدام ما يمكن إستخدامه منها مُستقبلا
تعتمد المسابقة على نظام النقاط بالتصويت
لذلك يمكن الدخول وعمل تسجيل بالموقع ثم التصويت
لذلك أرجوا من جميع الزملاء الدخول والتسجيل ورؤية الصفحة الخاصة بى والصورة المرفقة
ولا تُصوت إلا إذا رأيت فعلا أن الفكرة تستحق التصويت
رابط التسجيل
http://contest.techbriefs.com/compon...iler/registers
ملحوظة لا تملأ إلا الجذء الأول من الصفحة الذى بجانبه علامة صح

ويُرجى كتابة بيانات صحيحة وواقعية لأن فى أشخاص كتبت مثلا فى العنوان : jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj - فتم إلغاء الصوت
وبعد التسجيل ستصلك رسالة على إيميلك بها رابط تأكيد التسجيل يتم الضغط عليها ثم الذهاب للموقع وتسجيل الدخول ثم الدخول على رابط الفكرة التالى والتصويت

رابط الفكرة الخاصة بى لقرائتها والتصويت 
http://contest.techbriefs.com/safety...rity-2012/2241
ملحوظة : لو لم يفتح رابط الفكرة أدخل على رابط الترتيب القادم وأختر الأسم Flying Safer 
وأرجوا نشر الموضوع لزملائك قدرالمستطاع
فهذه الفكرة هى الوحيدة المنشورة من مصر إلى الأن من بين حوالى 100 فكرة وهى الأن فى المركز الأول بفضل الله
رابط رؤية المراكز 
http://contest.techbriefs.com/top-votes-2012
أرجوا نشر الموضوع قدر المستطاع فكلما زاد عدد الأصوات كلما أمكن تنفيذ الفكرة
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (20 أبريل 2012)

Are you looking for what's new in the field of maintenance?
Do you want to be aware of the latest views of maintenance experts in the world?
Do you want to browse international journals in the field of maintenance?
Do you want to share your experience and your private information in the maintenance field?
You are in the right place 
Invitation for Mechanical Maintenance Engineers to join us at Mechanical Maintenance Engineers Facebook group, it is really excellent group

http://www.facebook.com/groups/Mechanica.Engineers/

Thank you


----------



## الزيتوني (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*
مشكور شكرا جزيلا أخي 

بارك الله فيك​*​​


----------



## pietro (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Thanks ya bashmohands


----------



## برزان درويش (11 سبتمبر 2012)

عاشت ايدك اخوية البغدادي 
الكردي


----------



## zakimc (11 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا ..........


----------

